# Anyone worried about getting OHSS again?



## JosieD (Jun 15, 2008)

I got OHSS very badly during our first ICSI  and was hospitalised for 10days - which on the plus side resulted in my daughter! About to start on 2nd ICSI and wondering whether anyone has had OHSS twice - or what your clinic did to manage it? I'm being kept on same level of Gonal F but will have more scans and likely reduced dose after first few days. 
Would be good to hear other stories.


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Josie

I am not trying for a sibling but had 3 cycles of ICSI which finally resulted in my DD on the third one.

My first cycle was cancelled because I was at high risk of OHSS.  On my second cycle they reduced my stimms dose and coasted me for several days before e/c.  I ended up in hospital for ten days with severe OHSS.  This was followed by a BFP but then miscarriage.  Stimms on my third cycle were reduced even further, but I still ended up coasting prior to e/c and had the beginnings of OHSS (fortunately not as severe as before, but enough to be taken into hospital to see the specialist).  So it can happen again!

I don't know if this has helped or not.  My over-response and OHSS is one reason we are not trying again.  I really was so very ill on the second cycle.  Just make sure they are looking after you properly and are monitoring you closely and shout very loudly if you start to feel unwell.

Good luck.

Tilly
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JosieD (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. How awful to miscarry after being in hospital with the OHSS. Glad the 3rd go worked for you. I was also coasted for 3 or 4 days on my first ICSI - what am i letting myself in for! It's funny i've all but forgotten how much pain i was in because my pregnancy following that was no trouble at all.

I've just read back through my ICSI diary from last time and getting very nervous. As you say, at least i know what symptoms i'm looking out for this time and will definitely shout very loudly!


----------

